
Ask HN: Security of ereaders - technobabble
Hello,<p>I&#x27;m considering purchasing an ereader, and most appear to be based off an older version of Android 5 (Sony) or a custom version of Linux (reMarkable). I&#x27;m concerned about the long-term security of the ereader after the operating system is unsupported. I assume worst-case scenario, I can turn off Bluetooth&#x2F;Wifi and airgap the device.<p>Are there any documented exploits specific to ereaders?
======
srednalfden
Kindle? At least it should get updates.

